# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho Thuê Xe 45 Chỗ Giá Rẻ - Call 0987 303 118

## dulichanhsaomoi

Cho thuê xe 45 chỗ

Văn phòng xe của Công Ty Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel xin giới thiệu tới quý Khách hàng dòng xe ô tô du lịch 45 chỗ đời mới nhất hiện nay như: Universe Express 2010-2011, Hiclass đời 2009 – 2010, HINO, Euro Town, Aero Space và các dòng xe Hyundai nhập từ Hàn Quốc.

Với chủng loại xe phong phú, dàn xe chất lượng cao, đời mới và hiện đại, chúng tôi có thể đáp ứng các nhu cầu sau của quý khách:

- Dịch vụ xe du lịch, lễ hội, thăm quan, nghỉ mát...
- Dịch vụ xe cưới hỏi.
- Dịch vụ xe đưa đón tiễn sân bay, đưa đón cán bộ công nhân viên, học sinh sinh viên...
- Dịch vụ xe hội nghị - hội thảo.
Vui lòng điện trực tiếp theo số: 0987 303 118/ 04 3932 0255 để được tư vấn xe và giá chính xác.

Quý khách có thể đặt thuê xe bằng các phương thức sau: 

- Đặt thuê xe trực tiếp qua website: www.chothuexedulichhanoi.com
- Ký hợp đồng qua fax: 04. 3931 0049 (Áp dụng đối với Công ty).
- Ký hợp đồng tại địa chỉ của khách hàng.
- Ký hợp đồng tại địa chỉ Công ty chúng tôi: Số 365 Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
- Đặt xe qua Email: info@dulichanhsaomoi.com 
- Đặt xe qua điện thoại: 04.3932 0255  hoặc Hotline 24/24h: 0987 303 118
- Quý khách muốn tham khảo đặt tour truy cập: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.3932 0255 Hotline: 0987 303 118 ( Ms Mơ)

----------


## dulichanhsaomoi

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.3932 0255 Hotline: 0987 303 118 ( Ms Mơ)

----------


## dulichanhsaomoi

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## dulichanhsaomoi

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## dulichanhsaomoi

upppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

